
Unparticles may provide a new path to superconductivity - lelf
http://phys.org/news/2015-04-unparticles-path-superconductivity.html
======
bcbrown
I wish there was a different name, unparticles are a terrible name. I didn't
understand this part:

"While a particle's mass always stays the same, even though its energy and
momentum may change, unparticles are different. In an unparticle, all three of
these properties—mass, energy, and momentum—must scale up or down equally."

Is this talking about rest mass? Because the mass of a particle is already a
function of energy, through E = MC^2. Increase the energy of a particle, and
the mass increases too.

